# I have mousse!!!!



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

OMG HES SO CUTE!!!! He's so hyper!! Im in total love!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYYAYAYAAY!!!!:hello1:
I bet you are thrilled! How exciting! Can't wait to see lots and lots of pictures of Baby Mousse!!!!!!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

first pic!!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

What a cutie!!!!!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Aww, Rachael, I love him! That pic is sooo cute!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

thank you!!! he has settled down for a nap now!! he had a big day!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

WOW great markings and colors....Very cute! congrats!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Really random, but how was the breeder?


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

the breeder was super nice after all! she called me 2 days before he came home o see if i had any questions, she emailed me last night at midnight with pics of him there for his last night... I guess she was just super busy for a little bit, but the communication got ,uch better towards the end!!


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

I<3Gizmo said:


> the breeder was super nice after all! she called me 2 days before he came home o see if i had any questions, she emailed me last night at midnight with pics of him there for his last night... I guess she was just super busy for a little bit, but the communication got ,uch better towards the end!!


That's good I am glad that she was nice..She probably is very nusy with puppies all over the place!!! Haha..So is he spunky??


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

You both look thrilled with each other,what a lovely pic


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

He really is lovely and his colouring is beautiful


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh what a gorgeous pup!!
Congrats!! xx


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

what a cutie!!!!!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Bella Luna said:


> That's good I am glad that she was nice..She probably is very nusy with puppies all over the place!!! Haha..So is he spunky??


He is very spunky!!! Right now he's sleepy.. but he follows me everywhere, and runs around the house like mad haha


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh Rach, he is so beautiful.. I love the "first" pic...lol, now let's have tons more of them.. Deb


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks deb!!! I will definitely take more pics of him later tonight, and tomorrow!!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww what a super cute little fellow. Cant wait for loads more pics! 

Glad he got to you safe and sound x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

wow he looks so different from when he was a pup!!! cant wait to see more pics when i get home. ahem! hehehe  us special ppl see first yay lololol :albino: a pal for dexter!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

tee hee!!


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

he's adorable!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*Welcome Home!*


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


>


haha omg i love that!!!


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

he's stunning rach!! i want him please!

xxxx


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

jade_carr said:


> he's stunning rach!! i want him please!
> 
> xxxx



hehe ill shareee!!!!!!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow I need one LOL I hope shell have someone I like soon


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

How cute is he.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Congratulations :hello1:


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Kioana said:


> Wow I need one LOL I hope shell have someone I like soon


Im sure she will!! She's expecting a lot pretty soon here


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

sookey said:


> How cute is he.


Thanks Nic!


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

What a cutie! Wow, he looks nothing like his baby pictures. I can't wait to see how he grows up!


----------



## ilovemychiCAMI (Jan 12, 2010)

Mouse is adorable!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Awwww yay you thats great...and he's got one ear up one down.. i love that its just sooo adorable!!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

hes adorable!! congrats


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

What a sweet heart!!  You lucky ducky! How exciting to finally have him home! xx  I still have 6 LONG days til Cujo comes home :-( lol I have gone into a buying frenzy again for him lol bought a bunch of toys and new blankets for him lol Plus I bought some stuff for Willy since his B day is on wednesday


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

rachael he a beaut


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!! he's a monkey butt!!!! soooo hyper!!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow adorable!!!! Congrats on finally getting him hes gorgeous!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

alright no one else is saying but I WANT /NEED a thread PACKED with mousse pics NOW! you have till 12midnight to get some pics posted ! :}


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Kioana said:


> alright no one else is saying but I WANT /NEED a thread PACKED with mousse pics NOW! you have till 12midnight to get some pics posted ! :}


haha girl im working on it!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

What a little cutie.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Now that's a face of an Angel!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

LOL it's 12am ! i didn't see a post of just pics! 

i'm on my way to your house to steal him my self , i warned you 

(P.s. i've been in talk with the breeder and she got a laugh at the fact that i"know" all the ppl that have pups from her, so i'm looking at her May litters i really like coffee/doby/blue)


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

Kioana said:


> LOL it's 12am ! i didn't see a post of just pics!
> 
> i'm on my way to your house to steal him my self , i warned you
> 
> (P.s. i've been in talk with the breeder and she got a laugh at the fact that i"know" all the ppl that have pups from her, so i'm looking at her May litters i really like coffee/doby/blue)



Ummmmmm you will have to get in line to steal him lol. Although i have to find out a way to raise funds for me to get over to America (from australia) and back plus all the added costs lol But i do agree I am waiting for pics. STOP HOGGING HIM RACH. We always tell our kids to share LOL. But seriously we need more pics. You are just teasing us with 1 picture.:hello1:


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Awww, he's perfect!! Enjoy your new addition...I know you've been waiting forever for him to arrive home.


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

Congratulations! Can't wait for the pics. He is sooooo cute.


----------



## ekeeney (Mar 17, 2010)

wooo hooooo!! He is a cutie pa-tootie!


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Awww he is perfect


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

yaaaay!!! his so cute x


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

sookey said:


> ummmmmm you will have to get in line to steal him lol. Although i have to find out a way to raise funds for me to get over to america (from australia) and back plus all the added costs lol but i do agree i am waiting for pics. Stop hogging him rach. We always tell our kids to share lol. But seriously we need more pics. You are just teasing us with 1 picture.:hello1:


alright alright!!! You twisted my arm!!!! More pics tonight!!! And a video!


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Kioana said:


> LOL it's 12am ! i didn't see a post of just pics!
> 
> i'm on my way to your house to steal him my self , i warned you
> 
> (P.s. i've been in talk with the breeder and she got a laugh at the fact that i"know" all the ppl that have pups from her, so i'm looking at her May litters i really like coffee/doby/blue)


I really hope you find one you like!!


----------



## zxckelly (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow is he ever CUTE CUTE CUTE. Makes me want to get another puppy! More pics please!!


----------



## kathy721 (Mar 29, 2010)

Absolutely ADORABLE!


----------



## Whisper (Mar 25, 2010)

What a beautiful pup. <3 Adorable


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

I've never been too fond of merle's but he is stunning!! Congrats on the handsome little man!!


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a merle named Mouse too. If I did this right, here's pics. 






























Lisa


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

thanks guys! you can find pictures of him in my other thread i posted last night


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I can't believe how many people here have great danes and chi's! What an awesome combination! 

Lisa, Mouse is gorgeous!!


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, Tracy. Fell in love with the breed about 5 years ago and now I wouldn't be without one. All I can say is I'm sooooo glad Chis are my first love because I couldn't handle breeding Danes....nor going through the puppy stage for 3 years. Geesh! 

I've got a few pics of Mouse playing momma. She's great with the Chis. The new Dane, Mini, is still a puppy at 1 year old (she's a rescue so we made her birthday April 1...jokes on me. LOL) so no pics with her and the Chis yet. She's still learning to "be small" (that's a down/stay).

Lisa


----------

